# What's going on with letter capitalizations?



## SueDonJ (Feb 5, 2014)

I thought I noticed this yesterday but am sure today - only the first letter in a word is posting as capitalized, seems like the rest are defaulting to lower case?

Check out this post where it should read "G G G G G R R R R R R R !!!!" (without the spaces)  It read correctly when I typed it but didn't post that way.  

(I know, random post, but jimf deserves at least a growling for dissing my Sox.)

Also may be related to this, or at least Sterling's sig looks funny there.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 5, 2014)

Now I'm thoroughly confused because the "ETA" and "TUG" in my linked post's edit are capitalized.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 5, 2014)

HMMMM.  Let's see how THIS comes out.  I've used all caps for the first and fifth words.  I will preview the post first then actually post it.

In my preview of the post the two words in question have all caps.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 5, 2014)

Now I will try two words by using the CAPS LOCK.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 5, 2014)

For me and this computer it is posting as I have typed it.

GGGGGRRRR!!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 5, 2014)

IF AT FIRST you don't succeed, TRY TRY AGAIN.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 5, 2014)

It must be my turn to receive the wrath of the internet gods.  GGGGRRRR!!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 5, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> For me and this computer it is posting as I have typed it.]
> 
> Ditto...now if  I just can learn how to proof read before hitting the ender key.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 5, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> csxjohn said:
> 
> 
> > For me and this computer it is posting as I have typed it.]
> ...


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 5, 2014)

Are you posting from a computer or a tablet or smartphone? Sometimes those spell checkers act like they're from another planet.  

Was the GGGGRRRR you typed the first word of its sentence?  It should have appeared as you typed it, unless it was the first word in the sentence.

Dave


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 6, 2014)

I think if an *entire* post is in upper case (like i'm trying to do with this one), it'll change it.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 6, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> I think if an *entire* post is in upper case (like i'm trying to do with this one), it'll change it.



I tried the same and when I went to preview the post it showed the whole thing in lower case and the box where you post in that you can edit changed to lower case also.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 6, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Are you posting from a computer or a tablet or smartphone? Sometimes those spell checkers act like they're from another planet.
> 
> Was the GGGGRRRR you typed the first word of its sentence?  It should have appeared as you typed it, unless it was the first word in the sentence.
> 
> Dave



Same laptop I've been using for months, and the growl was the first and only comment in the post before it was edited.



MichaelColey said:


> I think if an *entire* post is in upper case (like i'm trying to do with this one), it'll change it.



Eureka!  I think that's it.  The other post where I noticed it is here and it's the same thing, supposed to be all caps.

Maybe this is TUG's way of telling me to stay on topic and stop yelling.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 7, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Eureka!  I think that's it.  The other post where I noticed it is here and it's the same thing, supposed to be all caps.
> 
> Maybe this is TUG's way of telling me to stay on topic and stop yelling.


YEP, THAT'S IT!  lF YOU'RE GOING TO YELL AT US, YOU NEED TO TYPE AT LEAST ONE LETTER IN LOWER CASE.  UNLESS YOU'RE SPECIAL, LIKE ME.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 7, 2014)

DANGIT!  I give up.  TUG has foiled me once again.  <sigh>


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 7, 2014)

One of my I's was a lower case L.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 7, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> One of my I's was a lower case L.



And the whole time we just thought you were "special"...


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 7, 2014)

Y'all have discovered vBulletin's anti-SHOUTING feature.  It's been there since we went to this software in 2005.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 7, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> One of my I's was a lower case L.



Oooooh, clever.



Makai Guy said:


> Y'all have discovered vBulletin's anti-SHOUTING feature.  It's been there since we went to this software in 2005.



DOH!  Better late than never, I guess.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 7, 2014)

ace2000 said:


>



Nah, it's just a harmless way to let off steam when frustrated, much better than throwing a teacup across the room.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 7, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Nah, it's just a harmless way to let off steam when frustrated, much better than throwing a teacup across the room.



I never felt threatened by someone throwing a tea cup.  Now if it's a full bottle of Jack Daniels, I know you mean business.:rofl:


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 8, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I never felt threatened by someone throwing a tea cup.  Now if it's a full bottle of Jack Daniels, I know you mean business.:rofl:



Only if you can't catch. 

Dave


----------

